# Jet Pro Sofstretch on viscose blend shirt #fail



## RunByBeck (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi, I am new to using a heat press and to Jet Pro SS for lights. I have successfully made some tests & a tank on 60% cotton / 40% poly 4 oz. materials (375 degrees, 30 seconds & 10 second press after hot peel; I just a teflon sheet for both presses). The transfer paper is barely noticeable. When I followed the same method for a 65% polyester, 35% viscose 3.7 oz. tank top the result was a fail -- the paper did not want to peel off & when it did the design felt like plastic vinyl. It's awful. What do you suggest? Is it the shirt or settings? The transfer came off the paper nicely but the was the end of my success.
I use a Power Press Heat press I recently purchased from Amazon.
Thanks for your expertise!


----------



## kf071289 (Jun 3, 2016)

I would try more pressure. Enough pressure that it is like benching 200kilos lifting the press up. Then peel as fast as you can in one fast motion.

After this do another repress for 10 seconds.

See how it goes.


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

You need to make sure your press is actually the right temp. The cheaper presses are known to have uneven heat, I actually started out with a Power press I purchased off Amazon. Sometimes I'd have good luck and other times I couldn't figure out why I was having so much trouble. Once I got a good quality press I had zero issues like I did using the cheap press.


----------

